# Little Scioto River 9/16 (PICS)



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I took my kayak out for the first time today, and I now have a Canoe and Jon Boat for sale 

We hit the water at 7:30, shortly after daybreak. It was on from the start. Me and my buddies caught a mix of smallmouth, spotted bass and some NICE crappie. My spotted bass wasn't bad either. Around 12:00, the fish shut off and we didn't catch another fish until we left at 4:00.

Did I mention how awesome kayak fishing is? I had an absolute blast!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

terryit3 said:


> Did I mention how awesome kayak fishing is?


Isn't it though . . .isn't it! 

Nice bass!!!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

wait a minute...is this guy Nero?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

NICE crappie!!!!!


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

All C&R. There is an oily film over large parts of the river if the water is stagnant. I can't bring myself to eat anything out of it. They sure are fun to catch though


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

You can watch the video full-screen at 1080p. Any guesses on what the fish was that jumped off?


----------

